# Hunter MP Rotator nozzles with Hunter PROS-04 body



## h22lude (Jul 24, 2018)

I ordered the wrong body. I wanted the PRS-40 with CV but ordered the PROS-04 instead (no CV). I'm on a well with 40 to 60psi switch. Can I still use the MP Rotator nozzles with this body or do I need the PRS-40 with CV?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Yea they will just leak a bit after you turn them off without the check valve. The PRS 40 is also pressure regulated, looks like your prospray is not. I don't know if that will matter for you or not. However I think you main question was will MP's fit on them and the answer is yes.


----------



## h22lude (Jul 24, 2018)

gm560 said:


> Yea they will just leak a bit after you turn them off without the check valve. The PRS 40 is also pressure regulated, looks like your prospray is not. I don't know if that will matter for you or not. However I think you main question was will MP's fit on them and the answer is yes.


I'm on a well so my pressure never goes above 60psi. Will the PRS-40s be more beneficial? I assume as I add more heads to the zone, the pressure per head will decreases, in theory becoming its own regulator. As long as I have enough flow to each head.


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

The PRS40 are more beneficial because you regulate the pressure at the body, versus at one place. Because flows are different in the piping within a zone, the heads are inherently unbalanced, pressure-wise. But if you install the PRS40's they are all spraying at exactly the same pressure.

I recommend the check valve too for any spray heads that are not the highest elevation within a zone. You don't need check valves for the highest in the zones because there is no elevation gradient to force water out of the head. But it's easier to just make them all check-valve models.


----------

